
The Pmarca Guide to Startups, Part 6: How much funding is too little? Too much? - eposts
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/07/the-pmarca-guid.html
======
mxh
Marc seems to advocate raising a ton of money, and then spending it prudently.
Which sounds great, but I've read that many VCs aren't that happy with that
plan. They want their companies to roll the damn dice already, grow huge
quickly, or flame out quickly (allowing the VCs to focus on their few 'home
run' companies). The relevant quote being "once you take a few million of my
dollars, the clock is ticking".

Aside from a passing reference to not giving up control, I don't see this
concern addressed anywhere in the article. Would a post-huge-money board
really be ok with a "save it for a rainy day" money management strategy?

------
allenbrunson
andreeson seems to have the same general approach as paul graham, but often
differs in the details. for example, it sounds like marc is advocating raising
a lot more money than paul would. my impression of graham's funding advice is
to get by on zero outside funding dollars, if you can swing it. it would be
interesting to hear these two guys discuss things like this.

~~~
pg
<http://paulgraham.com/guidetoinvestors.html>

See: 22. You need investors.

~~~
allenbrunson
i've actually read that before, but i didn't remember all the details.

okay, so you're both in favor of having investors, but you're emphasizing
different points, at least.

